# Throat Coat tea while nursing



## clairedevaux78 (May 1, 2008)

I currently have a really bad cold and am nursing dd3-3 months (although she went on a mini nursing strike yesterday), and bc of allergies am unable to take any kind of pain meds...tylenol, nsaids, etc......does anyone know if throat coat tea is safe to take while nursing? Thanks!


----------



## silencia (May 20, 2008)

I just looked on the box and it says to ask an a trained professional in herbalism. I know some about herbs and the licorice root might be something to avoid while breastfeeding, but I would still look up each herb or ask a professional.


----------



## prettyflwrs (Aug 16, 2007)

I was doing research on this the other day and it seemed to me that it is a big NO when pregnant but it is ok while nursing.


----------



## clairedevaux78 (May 1, 2008)

Thanks so much yall! This sore throat is NO FUN!!!!


----------

